# New Wheels



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally got time to shoot some photo's of the GOAT with the new MC2FZ6 Dealer Installed 18" Wheels..Think they really look good on the Torrid Red:
kicks06:cheers
Dallas, Ga


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

So where are the photos? Or should I say the BIG photos?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

kicks06 said:


> Finally got time to shoot some photo's of the GOAT with the new MC2FZ6 Dealer Installed 18" Wheels..Think they really look good on the Torrid Red:
> kicks06:cheers
> Dallas, Ga


Need a bigger pic.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

just a little FYI.

there have been problems with those rims. lots of people just took them off their cars and won't even sell them to anyone because they don't want to be liable for selling them.

they have a tendency to just snap off of the hub and the center section separates from the outer portion of the rim. I used to have pictures, but I bet a thorough internet seach can still turn some up some pictures of the problem

If it was me, I would take them off immediately.....but if I was you, I would AT LEAST be dismounting my rims very often and try to catch one of those hairline cracks before they become a safety issue.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade here, but if you weren't aware of this, I would hate to see you get in a bad accident from the rim splitting in two, just because you weren't aware of this.

these rims can't even be bought or replaced though a dealer, or any other outlet anymore


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here's what just a quick search turned up on the different MC2 rims


LS1GTO.com Forums - Cracked MC2!

LS1GTO.com Forums - Plz Help! Cracked Mc2s!!! - Page 2

LS1GTO.com Forums - Wanted... 1 MC2 rim


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

thats too bad...they do look awesome.


----------

